# Whisper 600 Wind Generator



## puck4576 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi

I have just recently acquired a Whisper 600 wind Generator and am looking for a copy or PDF of the manual. I know these are no longer made but this unit is like new and I would like to get it going again. I know there are lots of them out there.

Has anyone ever converted one to a 3 blade version?


Thanks
Colin


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That was the first one I put up many many years ago. It has been up and running well on just the two blades all these years. I keep thinking of taking it down----trees have grown up.
But then on a windy day I look at the meter and see what it is producing . . . . and forget about taking it down.

It is not my primary turbine that I have up.

Regarding going from 2 to 3 blades . . . . . You must be very careful with the amount of swept area. With the blades available to day (no options when I bought it years ago) it would be too tempting today, too over blade it.

Got to give lots of credit to Elliot's design . . . . .for a turbine that has been up and running for 19 years.........................


----------

